# Mercury Will Not Start!!!!!******



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds too good to be true but I had the same problem when my kill switch fried on me. May be a good place to start... Also make sure you don't have the grey mercury fuel line. If you do replace ASAP....


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

> Sounds too good to be true but I had the same problem when my kill switch fried on me. May be a good place to start... Also make sure you don't have the grey mercury fuel line. If you do replace ASAP....


I disconnected both kill switches and same thing. I re-connected them and the motor just does not want to turn over. 

Going to buy a meter and check the spark.


Any other ideas?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

stator , trigger ? :


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

I get no spark from the either plug. 

Something is fried! I would not think that both ignition coils would go out at the same time right?

Anytide, sounds like you are right.

Stator and or trigger

More ideas and next thing to do?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

whats the model/ serial #
-a


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Check the powerpak?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

> whats the model/ serial #
> -a


2002 Mercury 25hp 2 stroke with electric start.

OT45050


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

I took it to Mullins Marine and should have it soon working again. They pretty much know exactly what the problem is from a quick look.

Thanks


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

power pack


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

It was the stator. Will be here Wednesday and fixed Thursday.


----------

